

Dinosaur at the Gate - asnyder
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/15/opinion/15dowd.html

======
snprbob86
The bias is obvious in how this article is dripping with resentful tone and
constant privacy paranoia. However, it was worth the read, if only for the
closing line:

"I feel better for a minute, until I realize that the only reason he knew that
[journalists weren't] so easily [replaced] is that Google had been looking
into how to replace [journalists]."

~~~
gaius
It's an opinion piece by a professional polemicist.

------
dougp
Beneath these articles is the assumption that Google is making lots of money
off of newspaper articles posted online. I don't think this is right. If
anyone should be cutting the newspapers a check it should be Slashdot, Digg,
Reddit, Hacker News etc. But just like every blog and pony show on the
internet the newspapers run ads alongside their stories and they release their
content freely to get views. It is hard to have any sympathy.

